# Poop Eater



## Scholesy (Oct 13, 2010)

My 5 month Puppy, Sholesy, has become obsessed with eating, not only his own poop, but any he can find. It’s gotten to the point where he would rather sniff it out than socialize with other puppies. I’m looking for solutions/suggestion on curbing this annoying trait.

Thanks


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm sure I heard somewhere that when dogs eat their own poo/other dogs poo its to do with a deficiency in their diet. 
Maybe you could phone the Vet about it and see what they say


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

Mine went through the same at about that age, thank goodness he's 95% grown out of it. I had to consistently tell him off. Gag, it's disgusting isn't it!! Anyway, now we seem to have cut back to the sheep currants and sometimes an irrestable nibble of horse, he's 11 months now. I used to walk him really quickly/distract him, so he didn't have such a chance to snaffle around, but you have my full sympathy! We live near a moors, so I used to refer to it as a walk in buffet!!


----------



## Tina2329 (Aug 13, 2010)

You can get either pills or powder to put in their food to change the smell and taste of their poop. Not sure what it is called, but I have seen it at Petsmart.


----------



## Newman (Dec 7, 2010)

A lot of times a dog will eat its poop if its not getting the proper nutrients. Try changing to a grain free food. It worked for us in the past. Good luck


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

People say you can put pineapple in their food but that would only stop her eating her own poo.

I would suggest a change in diet - after maybe speaking to the vet.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie shows an interest in poop but we mostly are able to yank her away before she eats it. Occasionally, though, she does indulge (usually in goose poop) and it's gross. I'm not sure about the notion that they do it due to a nutritional deficiency; from what I could gather, it appears the evidence isn't there to say whether that hypothesis is correct or not. An alternative hypothesis I have read is that it is a normal dog behavior, possibly a carry-over from normal dog parenting behavior (eating the poop of their offspring). For more info, http://www.ddfl.org/behavior/pica.pdf

In a related vein, see this article on rolling in smelly things. Go to link http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=139&Itemid=375 and scroll down to the title, "why do dogs roll in smelly things"


----------



## sorrell (Dec 12, 2010)

A puppy who has been chastised for pooping where he shouldn't, usually inside.. picks up a habit of eating the poo before you have the chance to spot it, this is because, he thinks he has done wrong for going to the toilet, and should get rid of the evidence so to speak. When your puppy has an accident inside, say nothing and clean it up. You will have to take your pup out very often and stay outside with him until he has been. Hope this helps...


----------

